
Ever been to a green sand beach? The newest geohack to fight climate change - matznerd
https://www.fastcompany.com/90510254/ever-been-to-a-green-sand-beach-the-newest-geohack-to-fight-climate-change
======
blacksqr
FFS, how much CO2 does the energy expenditure of mining, milling and
transporting the olivine generate?

Just plant more trees!

